# 190 visa NSW invites



## bowmatty (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi guys, 

I have got 60 points and applying to the NSW state sponsorship under the subclass 190 visa. 

Just wondering how long they take to send invites? and is 60 points enough to get invited? I only sent off my EOI 30th September. 

Thanks


----------



## Bhavis01 (Oct 11, 2017)

Sadly, I am afraid, it would be a long wait


----------



## bowmatty (Jul 30, 2017)

Bhavis01 said:


> Sadly, I am afraid, it would be a long wait


Im in Australia already and my visa expires March2018, im hoping I will get invited before then :/


----------



## Bhavis01 (Oct 11, 2017)

bowmatty said:


> Im in Australia already and my visa expires March2018, im hoping I will get invited before then :/


Well, all I can say is try getting some more points, if you can?


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

bowmatty said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have got 60 points and applying to the NSW state sponsorship under the subclass 190 visa.
> 
> ...


Hi Bowmatty,

It depends on the occupation. As far as I remembered, my friend applied as an architect and got it on 60+5 points. But if your occupation is in the pro-rata, it will be definitely a long wait as other people have mentioned.

All the best.

David


----------



## bowmatty (Jul 30, 2017)

Bhavis01 said:


> Well, all I can say is try getting some more points, if you can?


Thanks. Ill see how I go with 60 points


----------



## bowmatty (Jul 30, 2017)

david_lie said:


> Hi Bowmatty,
> 
> It depends on the occupation. As far as I remembered, my friend applied as an architect and got it on 60+5 points. But if your occupation is in the pro-rata, it will be definitely a long wait as other people have mentioned.
> 
> ...


Hi David, thanks for the reply. I am a Telecommunications Technical Officer or Technologist, do you know if this occupation is high priority?


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

bowmatty said:


> Hi David, thanks for the reply. I am a Telecommunications Technical Officer or Technologist, do you know if this occupation is high priority?


URL: SkillSelect
The pro-rata occupations are denoted by asterisks(*). It seems that it is not in the pro-rata occupation so fingers crossed and you never know you can get it .

All the best!

David


----------



## Hrn240 (Oct 6, 2017)

I have also appied for 190 nsw with occupation actuary since may 2017, nothing heard so far. 65 point.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Guys,
I have 55 points and Electronics Engineer.
I have applied for 190 NSW (55+5) what are my chances to get invite?


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Areeb126 said:


> Guys,
> I have 55 points and Electronics Engineer.
> I have applied for 190 NSW (55+5) what are my chances to get invite?


Hi Areeb, your occupation is in pro-rata list, so the chances are very low of receiving NSW invite at (55+5) points. Try to increase your points by getting at least 7 band in each module of IELTS as that will increase your points to 65 in order to receive the invitation without state nomination. Moreover, you can give PTE test as it is easier to get 7 band equivalent in it.


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

65 points mechanical engineer......... Eoi submitted on 14th September....... Expected time taken????


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

i have applied on 27 January 2017 as mechanical engineer for NSW with 65 points. can anyone suggest what is the probability for an invite.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Johny68 said:


> 65 points mechanical engineer......... Eoi submitted on 14th September....... Expected time taken????


even i am looking for same suggestions regarding NSW 190 .. Are they giving invitations for mechanical?

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

sharv said:


> Johny68 said:
> 
> 
> > 65 points mechanical engineer......... Eoi submitted on 14th September....... Expected time taken????
> ...


I haven't seen any mechanical engineer getting invited may be due to delay of sol by NSW


----------



## pankanshu (May 21, 2017)

Submitted eoi in april..still waiting for invitation. .mechanical engineering with 60 points


sharv said:


> Johny68 said:
> 
> 
> > 65 points mechanical engineer......... Eoi submitted on 14th September....... Expected time taken????
> ...


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

bowmatty said:


> Hi David, thanks for the reply. I am a Telecommunications Technical Officer or Technologist, do you know if this occupation is high priority?


Hi Bowmatty,

What is the update at your end? Do you have positive outcome already?


----------



## bowmatty (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi mate no i havent received an invite for the 190 visa pathway... my visa expires in 2 weeks so will have to go down the de-facto pathway (Lucky my gf is Australian)


----------



## ibrahimterzi (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi All ,
I have applied 190 NSW state nomination with 55+5 my occupatuion is child care center manager . Do you thick how long it takes to get an invitation or Can I get it ?


----------

